# cliente fisso



## Kiky

Come si può tradurre in francese l'espressione 'cliente fisso', clienti con i quali c'è una collaborazione abituale?
Forse 'client fixe', ma trovo pochi riscontri su Google...


----------



## Nicuzza22

ciao, forse mi sbaglio o non capisco bene cosa intendi "collaborazione con un cliente", però nel dizionario di e-marketing si trova "client fidèle", non so se è quello il senso che ti occorre:
http://www.e-marketing.fr/xml/Definition-Glossaire/6425/Client-fidele/


----------



## Kiky

Grazie. per 'cliente fisso' (privato o impresa) intendo dire un cliente che usufruisce di un servizio da parte di un'impresa o di un professionista con una certa regolarità.


----------



## Corsicum

Pour une stratégie marketing ou l’évaluation de la valeur d’une société c’est la « _clientèle fidélisée _» qui a de l’importance. 
Suivant le contexte on peut avoir d’autres définitions, par exemple en recherchant « _cliente fisso»_ ici :
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/RECH_mot.do
On retrouve deux textes juridiques avec les traductions suivantes :
_«cliente fisso» = «client habituel» _(Un avis personnel : je trouve que ce n’est pas correct, on devrait dire « _clientèle d’habitués_ »…)
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lng1=it,fr&lang=&lng2=cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=483105:cs&page=1&hwords=cliente+fisso%7E_
_«cliente fisso» = «clientèle existante». (_cela ne semble pas correspondre tout à fait a « _una collaborazione abituale _» 
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...v,&val=329478:cs&page=1&hwords=cliente+fisso~_

On pourrait probablement préciser avec plus de contexte.
Mais si c’est un contexte marketing c’est bien _« clientèle fidélisée » « fidélisation de clientèle » _comme l’a proposé *Nicuzza22* . 
On peut aussi préciser :_« clientèle existante fidélisée » _ou  _« clientèle existante d’habitués _» mais  cela me semble moins bien.


----------



## Kiky

Merci Corsicum.

On utilise l'expression 'cliente fisso' dans le language courant, donc ça pourrait correspondre à 'client habituel'. Merci de tes précisions, je les trouve très interessantes.


----------



## brian

Ciao Kiky, mi sa che puoi dire semplicemente _un habitué/une habituée_, ma aspetta conferma.


----------

